# Are you game?



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2011)

Γράφω αυτό το θέμα με αφορμή την μετάφραση του _*A Game of Thrones*_. Ο μεταφραστής, η εκδοτική, ο εκδότης ή όποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για την επιλογή τίτλου από μετάφραση, διάλεξε το «_*Σύγκρουση Βασιλέων*_». Θεωρώ ότι η επιλογή αυτή ήταν προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση, δεδομένου του πόσο έχει κακοπάθει η αγγλική λέξη *game*.

Διαπίστωσα, με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση, ότι δεν έχει ξεκινήσει άλλος κανείς θέμα για την μετάφραση της λέξης.

Για αρχή, η λέξη *game* έχει μια πολύ εύκολη μετάφραση· σημαίνει *παιχνίδι*. Όμως είναι σημαντικό να διευκρινιστεί ότι στα αγγλικά οι λέξεις toy και game είναι διακριτές. Game δεν είναι πάντα το παιχνίδι κι έτσι *Olympic Games* δεν είναι τα Ολυμπιακά Παιχνίδια, όπως έχω δει ας πούμε στο gogames.gr, αλλά οι *Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες* (εναλλακτικά, τα αγωνίσματα ή τα αθλήματα*). Όμως η λέξη game μπορεί να σημαίνει και παιχνίδι. Όχι όμως το υλικό παιχνίδι (το λούτρινο αρκουδάκι δεν είναι game, είναι toy) αλλά ένα παιχνίδι που έχει: α) *κανόνες*, β) *νικητή*.

Έτσι, τα αυτοκινητάκια, οι κούκλες, τα πλαστικά, λούτρινα και ξύλινα ζωάκια είναι *toys* ενώ η παντομίμα, το κρυφτό, το κυνηγητό είναι *games*. Προσοχή όμως, γιατί το σκάκι, η ντάμα και τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια είναι games, όχι toys. Παρότι έχουν υλικό μέρος, αυτό που τα κάνει παιχνίδια είναι πάντα οι δυο προϋποθέσεις (έχουν κανόνες και νικητή). Το σκάκι χωρίς τους κανόνες του δεν είναι παιχνίδι εκτός αν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς τα πιόνια για μπαρμπαδέλια. Στα δε βιντεοπαιχνίδια, δεν είναι το cd/dvd το παιχνίδι αλλά οι κανόνες που παίρνουν οπτική και ηχητική μορφή μέσα από τον κώδικα του προγράμματος. Και πάλι, εκτός κι αν κανείς χρησιμοποιεί το cd για τσέρκι. Ειδικά για το σκάκι και τα μαθηματικά παιχνίδια που υπάγονται στην θεωρία παιγνίων (game theory), *game* μπορεί να είναι και η *παρτίδα*: “Let’s play another game” = “ας παίξουμε άλλη μια παρτίδα/φορά” και όχι “ας παίξουμε άλλο ένα παιχνίδι” ή “ένα ακόμη παιχνίδι”, που έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς.

Προσοχή και πάλι, γιατί *gaming* δεν είναι το παιχνίδι σαν ενέργεια, αλλά ο *τζόγος*. Εσχάτως χρησιμοποιείται και ως σύντμηση του videogaming για να περιγράψει την ενέργεια του παιχνιδιού με videogames.

Εκτός όμως από παιχνίδι και αγώνισμα, game μπορεί να σημαίνει και την *θήρα* (το κυνήγι). Για παράδειγμα: “There is plenty a game in these woods” ή “There is plenty of game in the forest”. Δηλαδή “υπάρχει μπόλικο κυνήγι στο δάσος”. Κατ’ επέκταση, *game dog* είναι ο *κυνηγετικός σκύλος*, όχι κάποιο κουρδιστό παιχνίδι (λέγεται και dog of games). Όπως και στα ελληνικά, game είναι και το *μαγειρευτό κυνήγι*. Υπάρχει και το παλιότερο “*game of swans*” = “*κοπάδι κύκνων*” αλλά πλέον χρησιμοποιείται μόνο λογοπαιγνιακά, όπως εδώ.

“*The game*” επίσης είναι και η ερωτικού πλαισίου αναζήτηση, υπό την έννοια όμως του χώρου, όχι του ερωτικού παιχνιδιού μεταξύ εραστών (αυτό λέγεται foreplay). Συνηθίζεται η έκφραση “*get back in the game*”, που κατά την γνώμη μου μεταφράζεται ορθότερα ως “*το να ξαναμπείς στον χορό/παιχνίδι*”.

Η μετάφραση του τίτλου “_*A Game of Thrones*_” σε “_*Σύγκρουση Βασιλέων*_”, έγραψα ότι είναι στην σωστή κατεύθυνση γιατί σ’ αυτήν την περίπτωση το *game* είναι η *ίντριγκα*, τα *πολιτικά/κοινωνικά παιχνίδια*. Ουσιαστικά είναι η ίδια αρχική έννοια με το game ως αγώνας/αγώνισμα, μόνο που οι κανόνες, η ηθική και ο σκοπός του είναι διαφορετικά από ένα τίμιο και ξεκάθαρο παιχνίδι. Αυτή η έννοια υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά κι έτσι λέμε “πολιτικά παιχνίδια”, “δεν θα παίξω το παιχνίδι σου”, κτλ. Σκοπός δηλαδή δεν είναι η διασκέδαση αλλά κάποιος συνήθως ταπεινός ή σκιώδης στόχος.

Και μιας και ταιριάζει με το παραπάνω κι αφού ήδη αναφέρθηκα στο sport, “*I am good sport*” δεν σημαίνει “είμαι καλός στα σπορ” όπως διάβασα εδ… (φτου, να πάρει, δεν το βρίσκω), αλλά “*διαθέτω άμιλλα*”. Σχετίζεται και με το “*to die game*”, που σημαίνει “*να πεθάνω αξιοπρεπώς/ατρόμητος/διατηρώντας τις αρχές μου ως το τέλος*”.

Ο όρος *game*, όταν χρησιμοποιείται σε αγώνισμα, συνήθως σημαίνει “*πόντος*” ή υποδιαίρεση κάποιας μεγαλύτερης μονάδας (π.χ. Set). “*Game and game*” είναι η *ισοπαλία*.

Η έκφραση “*I am (not) on my game*” σημαίνει “*(δεν) είμαι σε φόρμα*”. Και “*top of one’s game*” είναι “*στο ζενίθ (της καριέρας) του*”.

Τέλος, η έκφραση που είναι ο τίτλος του νήματος, το “*I am game*”, σημαίνει, ανάλογα και τα συμφραζόμενα, ένα από τα ακόλουθα:

*1.	Συμφωνώ
2.	Είμαι μέσα
3.	Πάει/στρέχει
4.	Έγινε!
5.	Το 'χω!
6.	Μπορώ!*

Αυτή η έκφραση ήταν αρκετά συνηθισμένη σε παλιότερες δεκαετίες και πλέον τείνει να εκλείψει (συνήθως υπό μορφή ερώτησης: “are you game?”). Ωστόσο μού είναι ιδιαίτερα συμπαθής γιατί έχει κάτι το δυναμικό, πλην του ότι είναι σχεδόν ό,τι και οι δικές μας αντίστοιχα δυναμικές εκφράσεις. Η ρίζα της είναι από το “in the spirit of game-fowl”, όπου *game-fowl* είναι *είδος πετεινού*, με δυο κύρια είδη: *American Game* και *Old English Game*. Παλιότερα χρησιμοποιούνταν για κοκορομαχίες· σήμερα είναι μόνο για επίδειξη.



* αντίστοιχα πολύπαθο είναι και το sport, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα για άλλο νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2011)

Ωραίο και ευχαριστούμε!

Και, μια που ανέφερες αυτό,


Hellegennes said:


> Ο όρος *game*, όταν χρησιμοποιείται σε αγώνισμα, συνήθως σημαίνει “*πόντος*” ή υποδιαίρεση κάποιας μεγαλύτερης μονάδας (π.χ. Set). “*Game and game*” είναι η *ισοπαλία*.


να προσθέσω την τυπική εκφώνηση όταν ο παίκτης κερδίσει τον νικηφόρο πόντο (match point) στο τένις: *Point, set, and game to Ms X*. Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται και μεταφορικά, κάπως σαν _τέρμα τα δίφραγκα_.

Edit: Δεν ισχύει ακριβώς, βλ. το #5 πιο κάτω...


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη που σηκώθηκα και βρήκα αυτό το σημείωμα. Διπλά ευχάριστη, γιατί πρόσφατα είδα, με σύσταση φίλης και γράψιμο κατευθείαν από τηλεόραση, τη σειρά, που τέλειωσε πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες. Ήταν απαραίτητη η σύσταση φίλης γιατί δεν έχω υπομονή για historical fantasy ή όπως αλλιώς χαρακτηρίζεται αυτό το είδος. Εδώ Τόλκιν και Χάρι Πότερ δεν έχουν καταφέρει να με καθηλώσουν. Αλλά έχω δει όλα τα επεισόδια, μου άρεσε και θα μπορούμε να τα συζητήσουμε όταν θα προβληθούν εδώ το χειμώνα. Και θα περιμένω τα επόμενα 10 του χρόνου, καλά να ’μαστε.

Δυστυχώς, το βιβλίο του Μάρτιν (στο οποίο βασίστηκε η σειρά) κυκλοφόρησε εδώ με τον τίτλο _Παιχνίδι του στέμματος_. Δεν αποκλείεται, όταν θα προβάλλεται πια το σίριαλ, να δούμε το βιβλίο να αλλάζει εξώφυλλο και τίτλο.

Ένα-δυο γλωσσικές παρατηρήσεις για το σημείωμα: το _game_ «κυνήγι» είναι μη αριθμήσιμο (όπως και άλλες σημασίες της λέξης) και στην έκφραση «There's plenty a game in the woods» θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι το _a_ είναι το λαϊκό _of_. Επίσης θεωρώ το _dog of games_ μάλλον αδόκιμο σε σύγκριση με το _game dog_.

Το παραπάνω _a_ που περίσσεψε θα το πρόσθετα για να κάνω _I'm a good sport_. Τον ιδιωματισμό _to die game_ δεν τον ξέρω. 

Είναι ωραία η συλλογή εκφράσεων και ιδιωματισμών και θα ψάξω να προσθέσω και άλλους. Αρχίζω με έναν που κάπου είχα συναντήσει ή συζητήσει πρόσφατα:

*Is she still on the game?* Μόλις θυμηθώ και την καλύτερη απόδοση, θα την προσθέσω… :)


ΥΓ: Χρησιμοποιώ σκοπίμως ελληνικά « », όποια γλώσσα κι αν περικλείουν.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 28, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό νήμα! Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι η έκφραση I am game χρησιμοποιούνταν/χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως από Αφροαμερικανούς και μάλιστα υπάρχει μια ταινία του Σπάικ Λη με πρωταγωνιστή τον Ντένζελ Ουάσινγκτον με τίτλο He got game, όπου η σημασία είναι διττή μια και έχει ως θέμα της το μπάσκετ. Επίσης, στην καταπληκτική σειρά The Wire η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ως εξής: The game is out there, man. The game is the game. Εννοώντας ασφαλώς πως εκεί έξω είναι η πραγματικότητα και το "παιχνίδι" πώλησης ναρκωτικών και πως πρέπει κανείς να το παίξει αν θέλει να επιβιώσει.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 28, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωραίο και ευχαριστούμε!
> 
> Και, μια που ανέφερες αυτό,
> να προσθέσω την τυπική εκφώνηση όταν ο παίκτης κερδίσει τον νικηφόρο πόντο (match point) στο τένις: *Point, set, and game to Ms X*. Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται και μεταφορικά, κάπως σαν _τέρμα τα δίφραγκα_.



Εχμ... δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Game, set and match είναι η φράση (όπως είναι και η λογική σειρά, άλλωστε: το Game είναι υποδιαίρεση του σετ, η δε κατάκτηση ενός σετ απαιτεί 6 νικηφόρα γκέημ και διαφορά τουλάχιστον 2 από τον αντίπαλο). Παρεμπ., δεν έχω υπόψη μου κάποιο άθλημα στο οποίο το γκέημ να σημαίνει πόντο και όχι κάποια σαφώς μεγαλύτερη υποδιαίρεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2011)

Σωστός! Αυτά κάνουν τα βιαστικά γκουγκλίσματα πρωινιάτικα... 
http://billsandiego.blogspot.com/2010/08/point-set-game-obama.html


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 28, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτά κάνουν τα βιαστικά γκουγκλίσματα πρωινιάτικα...


 
Για να επιβεβαιώσω την εντύπωσή μου γκούγκλισα κι εγώ... Και στα αποτελέσματα (προ ελέγχου) το "δικό σου" "Point, set, and game" φαίνεται να υπερτερεί... Οπότε, έμεινα εγώ με τις αμφιβολίες μου :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 28, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο το νήμα. Εγώ απλά γράφω, γιατί θα σκάσω άμα δεν το πω, για να σας θυμίσω να διαβάσετε την τριλογία The Hunger Games  (αν έχετε kindle πείτε μου να σας το στείλω) που στα ελληνικά μεταφράστηκε ως Αγώνες Πείνας και σύντομα θα προβληθεί και στη μεγάλη οθόνη (ανυπομονώ!!)

καθώς επίσης και ότι η περιπέτεια στα Χρονικά της Νάρνια αρχίζει ουσιαστικά με τη φράση "I'm game if you are" στο The Magician's Nephew, όταν τα πιτσιρίκια αποφασίζουν να εξερευνήσουν τις σοφίτες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm game, αλλά θα περιμένω την ταινία καλύτερα... :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 28, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο άρθρο!

Να προσθέσω μια υποπερίπτωση. Στο μπριτζ, game κάνεις όταν εκτελέσεις επιτυχώς συμβόλαιο που σου δίνει τουλάχιστον 100 πόντους. Στην ελεύθερη παρτίδα, μπορείς να το πετύχεις και βγάζοντας περισσότερα μικρά συμβόλαια. Όταν έχεις πετύχει game, είσαι vulnerable (αυτό δεν έχει εδραιωμένη απόδοση στα ελληνικά παρόλο που είναι ο βασικότερος όρος του αγωνιστικού μπριτζ), οπότε οι επιβραβεύσεις αλλά και οι ποινές διπλασιάζονται. Όταν ένα ζευγάρι (στην ελεύθερη παρτίδα) πετύχει και δεύτερο game, τότε κερδίζει το rubber και παίρνει 500 ή 700 πόντους έπαθλο (ανάλογα αν οι αντίπαλοι έχουν κάνει κι αυτοί ένα γκέιμ ή όχι). Δηλαδή το ράμπερ στο μπριτζ, όπως και το ματς στο τένις, τελειώνει με 2-0 ή με 2-1 γκέιμ. Όταν και οι δυο αντίπαλοι έχουν κάνει γκέιμ (είναι "στη δεύτερη"), αυτό λέγεται game all, μπορεί να το έχετε συναντήσει. Όταν κανείς δεν έχει κάνει γκέιμ, λέγεται love all (όπως στο τένις).


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Η τενιστική διατύπωση που αρχίζει με το _point_ είναι *point, game and set*. Πάντα με τη σειρά που ανέφερε ο Ρογήρος. Αλλά δεν έχει την ιδιωματικότητα τού *game, set and match (to)*.

Ο sarant φρόντισε να μου θυμίσει γιατί αρνήθηκα στον θείο μου να μου μάθει μπριτζ. (Όχι επειδή δεν ξέρουν να πουν «τρωτός» για το _vulnerable_.)


----------



## sarant (Aug 28, 2011)

Όπως και πολλά άλλα, είναι ευκολότερο όταν το κάνεις παρά όταν σ'το εξηγούν.

Πλάκα-πλάκα όμως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η επίσημη απόδοση του vulnerability (βάσει του γλωσσαρίου της ομοσπονδίας) είναι "σχέση των μανς".
Μη ρωτήσετε γιατί :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2011)

Hellegennes, you got game! :up:

Να συμπληρώσω μερικά από το Urban Dictionary, προς απόδοση και ταξινόμηση (the name of this game is lexilogein):

got game

game όπου, ανάμεσα στους 58 ορισμούς που αναφέρονται (αρκετά διπλοτριπλότυπα και κάμποσα ασήμαντα κι εφήμερα), υπάρχουν και οι εξής: game of life, mojo, pick up lines, power of persuasion, prostitution (UK), game of love.

Πολλές με το αρχαιότερο παιχνίδι· να φταίει η ρίζα γαμε του game; :twit:

Game of Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders







Και κάμποσα ευτράπελα και μη, από τον κόσμο των gamers, ψηφιακών και μη:

Game ADD: The problem that occurs when one rapidly switches their current video game because they can't decide what to play.
_Dude, last night I played 7 different games. I had a real bad case of Game ADD._

game boner: Something people have from being very excited for a video game before it is released. 
_One week before Halo 3 comes out 
Person 1: "ZOMG HALO 3, OMG! I LOVE HALOO!!" 
Person 2: Dude put your game boner away_

game boy: World's most used brain draining device besides the television
_Game boy has pokemon!!! POKEMON!!!!!!!!!!111 OMG TEH POK3M0N!!!11_

Game Boy Advance: The Leading Cause of Childhood Bankrupcy
_I spent all of my money on games for my Game Boy Advance_

Game Core: A geek who loves to spend countless hours playing video games or computer games. Normally will scream at the TV upon loosing.
_Jake: Hey whats Shane Been up to all day? 
Justin:Hes been playing his old Nintendo since this morning. 
Jake:Wow he is so Game Core_

Game crusher: One who interferes with another person while trying to get with a member of the opposite sex. Game crushers are among the most hated humans on the earth. If you know one of your friends is a game crusher, never invite him along when going somewhere with a good looking girl/guy.
_Tim (to fine girl): hey baby, what do you say we take a nice stroll along the beach? 
(Fred runs to Tim):hey dude, you missed it! Alex farted in Jim's face and it was a nasty one too! 
(Girl runs away disgusted)
Tim: Dude wtf! Total game crusher_

game dead: When you have no good video games to play at a certain time. Whether if it's you've beaten every game you have, or if you're just over all of them.
_GUY 1: "uh, I'm so bored right now, I wish i wasn't game dead"
or
GUY 1: "dude, why aren't you ever online anymore?" 
GUY 2: "I'm game dead, there's nothing to play."_

Game Eyes: The sagging and burning feeling/look that your eyes get after hours of playing video games.
_Chris- "Hey Dom, your eyes are red! I thought we were saving that chronic for spring break?"
Dom- "Naw dude it's not that, I got game eyes an 8 hour online session of Call of Duty."
Chris- "Awe been there"_

Game Face: #1) a confident swagger you bring out when you are about to get ready to tackle something difficult, or when you are about to take on a challenge. Or when you are getting ready to get down to hard business. 
_Person1: "Tomorrow's your job interview, right? Are you ready?" 
Person2: "Yea son, I'm bringin' out my GAME FACE." _
#2) When you are ready and pumped up to party really hard.
_You're turning 21 tomorrow. Time to hit the bars and black out, so be ready to bring out your GAME FACE._

Game Goofy: 1. someone who lacks street smart qualities. 
2. having square qualities. not knowing anything about the game.
_That game goofy bitch almost got herself killed. 
"Quit being game goofy, too bootsy."-the honorable Mac Dre._

game killer: Be it male or be it female, game killer means someone who tries to keep *YOU* from gettin' any. 
Mother hen is a prime example of one of many cockblockers and ballbusters. So is the drama queen, man candy, and the one upper. And those definitions don't just apply to the site Gamekillers.com...It is for REAL.
_I was trying to score a date with a girl, but my cousin acted like a one upper, and 
stole my girl. The Game killer mother-fucker did not get any, though... he found out the hard way the girl was a drama queen! Ha!! Serves his lazy ass right!!!_

Game Night: A night in which folks get together for the ultimate purpose of getting laid (i.e. engage in sex with someone). Game night is more than a game, it is a philosphy and a state of mind. Game Night isn't hanging out with people and just having fun; it's about going on a mission.
_Ben, Paul, Will and Jack got together and went downtown Friday night. As they realized it was Game Night, these guys wasted no time going about mugging down on some hoes._

Game On: 1. A phrase said between people before a competitive event. Usually followed by Giving Skin. _You're going down. Game On. _
2. A British comedy much loved by many people. _"Help! I've got my knob stuck in the vacuum."_

*game or lame*:
December 28, 2007 Urban Word of the Day 
The unofficial replacement for "in or out" when asking a friend if they are up for doing something or if they are not up for doing that something. Game represents those who are spontaneous and exciting. Lame represents those who are unadventurous and boring.
_We're going to run rampant through the bars downtown. Are you game or lame?_

game out: The act of exiting from a place or location, to bounce, to leave the scene, to depart.
Example #1 (present tense) - 
_"You guys better get going now, it's getting late, I dont know if you'll make it in time" 
"Yeah, we should. Alright John; let's game out" _
Example #2 (past tense) 
_"Yeah, as soon as the cops were in sight, John gamed out"_

game over: when you get married
_When he got married, it was game over_

Game over, you win!: 
Whenever you find yourself in a situation that feels like it may escalate from a simple misunderstanding or disagreement into something worse – and you’re really not in the mood, just remember these four little words. This just might be the simplest phrase ever conceived to stop a potential argument dead in its tracks.
_M: You’re going to go past it! I said it was on the right! 
R: No, you said it was on the left. 
M: No, I distinctly told you that it was on the… 
R: Game over, you win!_

Game rage: (Verb) or (noun): When your not on your A game while gaming and can't acomplish what your goal what ever that is, online or off, and you get random rage that last from 30 seconds to 10 minutes, usually very short, from your lack of success.
Symptoms include: Uncontrolable urge to break or hit things,yelling in general or at your television. Shaking, and accelerated heart rate. WARNING: a person with gamer rage might be a little touchy give him/her time, wait till he/she interacts with you. DO NOT CONFRONT!
Suggestions to avoid gamer rage: STOP PLAYING THE GAME!
_Noun: Guy#1:"WTF! THAT'S MY 10TH GAME I'VE LOST!"
Guy#2:"whoa that guy has some serious gamer rage."
Verb: Guy#1 :" WHAT THE HELL CAMPER! GOD! (punches wall)" (Game rage as an action)_

game ratio: your game ratio is the expression of the theory of game, based on those you date in ratio to your income. the equation: take the average hotness of the people you've dated and put it in proportion to your yearly income. for example, the last 3 chicks/dudes you were with had an average (based on looks/personality etc.) rating of 80. your yearly income is $40,000 so your ratio is pretty good. the assumption is that if you make less money, it takes more game to bag hotter subjects. if you already ballin', your game has to be extra to up your ratio - if you make $100,000 a year you better be hitting straight diiiiimes all the time.
_-Who's that hot chick?
-Οh you tryin' to raise your game ratio?
-Αlways._

Game Recognize Game:
November 21, 2005 Urban Word of the Day 
To have "game" is to attract people of the opposite sex. Game recognize game is when a person who has game, can see it in another, like a playa knows another player when he sees one.
_Yo, Game recognize game._

Game show: A game show is a type of television program in which people play a game that involves answering questions or solving problems for money and/or prizes. On some shows contestants compete against other players or another team while other shows involve contestants playing alone for a good outcome or a high score. Game shows often reward players with prizes such as cash, trips and goods and services provided by the show's prize suppliers. Many television game shows descended from similar programs on radio. Examples of game shows include Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune, The Price is Right, and Deal or No Deal.

Game tight: When you got the game on lock.
_My shit is game tight._

game time decision: A decision that is held off until the moment when it must be made. Very commonly used by professional coaches, especially of the NFL.
_Reporter: "Will Portis be ready to play by Sunday?" 
Coach: "He didn't practice today, but he's feeling better resting each day this week. He'll be a game time decision against the Cowboys." 

Dude #1: "Where are we getting our drink on tonight?" 
Dude #2: "Who knows. Let's just make it a game time decision."_

Game widow: A game widow is someone whose significant other is obsessed with gaming. They will sit alone night after night to the sounds of ghouls, guns and screeching tires, while their significant other continues to build the calluses on their fingers. The game widow will have numerous gaming machines to dust and clean all the while, she/ he is wondering what they can do to break them so they can have their significant other back in their lives.

*Game, set, match*: Used to indicate that a person has definitively beaten the opposition in a given situation. Derived from the game of tennis in which the winner of a match is the player who wins two out of three (for women) or three out of five (for men) sets; each set is made up of a number of games. Thus, the final winning shot is the one that wins the player the point that wins the game that wins the set that wins the match.
_"When the prosecutor pulled out the security cam photo showing Darryn in the convenience store with the gun, they had him game, set, match."_

Game-Echo: The real-world auditory hallucination of an audio-effect or some other such sound-clip, from a game, not normally heard in the real word. 
This happens more frequently to gamers who have been playing the same game for long periods of time.
_"Whoah, game-echo..."_

Game-ender: A hateful remark or jeer, that is so heinous it causes the target to stop any of their hateful comments. Used as a tactical strategy to keep others from hatin' back on to you. Only the most diabolical schemers will deploy this tactic. 
Best used as something extremely embarrassing or something that your target does not want others knowing.
_Jim: Yo, i got a game-ender on you man, so you better shut up 
Mark: Alright, I'll be quiet_

game-face: When being approached by a member of law enforcement. Usually said when in the presence of a paranoid individual... when riding dirty and the smell of bacon is detected
_* sniff * * sniff * you smell bacon? dude, game-face_

Game-hop: A sub genre of both hip-hop music & game design. The phrase was coined by the co-founder of the group True All Around People.
_Did you hear the first Game-hop cd? It's heavily gamer centered with its instrumentation & composition of lyrics._

Game-over: Like a Hangover but when you play videogames for too long and develop a headache and a sensitivity to bright lights and loud noises.
_I played video games with Renx all night and woke up with a horrible game-over._

Gameable: A system in which the outcome or score can be affected by cheating.
_No matter how hard they try to prevent fraud, Google search rankings are still gameable by sophisticated fraudsters who set up link farms and other tricks to raise their rankings._


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Ωραία συλλογή, πολλά απ' αυτά αρκετά διαδεδομένα ή με άριστες προοπτικές για πετυχημένη καριέρα. Αλλά οφείλω να εικονογραφήσω το _*game rage*_ με την κλασική σκηνή από τα Φιλαράκια:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλια, χαίρομαι που το βρήκατε ενδιαφέρον.

Σωστή η παρατήρηση για το κυνήγι. Θεώρησα ότι το παράδειγμα έδειχνε με σαφή τρόπο πως το game, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, είναι μη αριθμήσιμο, ωστόσο ίσως χρειάζεται να υπάρχει η διευκρίνηση. Εκεί που έκανα λάθος είναι στο "dog of games". Πριν αναρτήσω το κείμενο, έριξα μια ματιά στο OED να δω αν υπάρχει το "game dog" στο λεξικό. Διαπίστωσα με έκπληξη ότι όχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει αλλά και η μόνη αναφορά σ' αυτό είναι το "dog of game", μέσα στο λήμμα του game. Ομολογώ ότι δεν το έχω ακούσει ή δει ποτέ κι ούτε το λεξικό δίνει κάποια καλή απόδειξη της μη ιδιωματικής ύπαρξής του. Ωστόσο το συμπεριέλαβα στο κείμενο, προσθέτοντας κατά λάθος ένα τελικό "s"· "dog of game" γράφει το λεξικό, όχι "dog of games".

Αλλά το μεγάλο λάθος που έκανα δεν ήταν αυτό. Διαπίστωσα, μετά την παρατήρηση του nickel, ότι το «Σύγκρουση Βασιλέων» δεν είναι η μετάφραση του "Game of Thrones" αλλά του "Clash of Kings", που είναι το δεύτερο βιβλίο της σειράς (η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως λέγεται "A Song of Ice and Fire"). Αυτό δείχνει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ότι θα πρέπει να ψάχνουμε καλύτερα τι γράφουμε. Ειλικρινά, συγγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση. Θεωρήστε ότι το σημείωμα θα έπρεπε να ξεκινάει με το «πώς να μην μεταφράζει κανείς το "game"».


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Πάντως η _Σύγκρουση βασιλέων_ είναι καλύτερη απόδοση του _Game of thrones_ από το _Παιχνίδι του στέμματος_. Ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτό το τελευταίο και το όνομα της σειράς!


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 28, 2011)

Άσχετο, αλλά όταν πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια μετέφραζα το τρίτο βιβλίο της σειράς και πάσχιζα να φτάσω στην 900ή σελίδα χάνοντας το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των διακοπών μεταφράζοντας σε ένα κάμπινγκ στη Χαλκιδική, δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα φτάναμε σε σημείο να το δούμε σε επιτυχημένη σειρά και να ψάχνουμε την καλύτερη απόδοση του κάθε τίτλου... Για δες γυρίσματα που έχει ο καιρός! :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Και πού είσαι ακόμα! Εγώ σκοντάφτω τώρα σε λάθη που έκανα πριν από 40 χρόνια. Λες και δεν έφταναν αυτά που έκανα χτες...


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 6, 2017)

game-face: When being approached by a member of law enforcement. Usually said when in the presence of a paranoid individual... when riding dirty and the smell of bacon is detected
_* sniff * * sniff * you smell bacon? dude, game-face_

game face: a figurative or literal facial expression denoting a mental attitude of determination or resolve in the face of an imminent and difficult task, activity, or workload

Τελικά έχει προταθεί κάποια απόδοση για μια φράση του στιλ: Put your game face on!

_Δείξε πρόσωπο;_

_Δείξε ποιος είσαι_ (καλύτερο) ;

_Πούλα μούρη_ (εκτός θέματος) ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2017)

Η αντίστοιχη εγγραφή στο ODE, με πάμπολλα παραδείγματα:

*game face*
_noun
North American_
A neutral or serious facial expression, as displayed by a sports player or gambler.
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/game_face

Το μόνο αντίστοιχο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ: *έχουν πάρει το σοβαρό τους (ύφος)*.

Πάρε το σοβαρό σου!


----------



## pontios (Mar 7, 2017)

για το game of thrones --- (ο) αγώνας για τους θρόνους; (ή) μάχη για τους θρόνους; 
.. αγώνας για τον Σιδερένιο Θρόνο;

Το πλησιέστερο αντίστοιχο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ για το _game (του game of thrones) _είναι _ο αγώνας_


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 7, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> Τελικά έχει προταθεί κάποια απόδοση για μια φράση του στιλ: Put your game face on!
> 
> _Δείξε πρόσωπο;_
> 
> ...


_ 
_ Παίξ’ το ψύχραιμος/κουλ/χαλαρός!

Δες και το poker face


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2017)

pontios said:


> για το game of thrones --- (ο) αγώνας για τους θρόνους; (ή) μάχη για τους θρόνους;
> .. αγώνας για τον Σιδερένιο Θρόνο;
> 
> Το πλησιέστερο αντίστοιχο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ για το _game (του game of thrones) _είναι _ο αγώνας_



Ο αγώνας είναι κάτι ευγενές και σοβαρό. 
Η μάχη μπορέι να είναι μέρος του αγώνα. 
Το παιχνίδι απο την άλλη δείχνει την τυχαίο και το απρόβλεπτο, αλλά με κανόνες. Όπως το σκάκι ή τα χαρτιά. 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν ανέφερες όμως την άλλη έννοια του game που είναι το μυστικό σχέδιο.


----------



## pontios (Mar 9, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ο αγώνας είναι κάτι ευγενές και σοβαρό.
> Η μάχη μπορέι να είναι μέρος του αγώνα.
> Το παιχνίδι απο την άλλη δείχνει την τυχαίο και το απρόβλεπτο, αλλά με κανόνες. Όπως το σκάκι ή τα χαρτιά.
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν ανέφερες όμως την άλλη έννοια του game που είναι το μυστικό σχέδιο.



Αντικειμενικά, ναι.
Υποκειμενικά,όμως, ας πάρουμε το παράδειγμα των Σκοπιανών - ο αγώνας τους (και το σχέδιο τους) για να διεκδικήσουν εδάφη (εκείνα που δεν τους ανήκουν) από την Ελλάδα, είναι, από την άποψη τους (συμφεροντολογική ή μη), "ιερός". Σίγουρα έχουν τα μυστικά τους σχέδια - αλλά, δεν παύει να είναι ο "ιερός" τους αγώνας. 

Αγώνας -- μια επίπονη και δικαιολογημένη προσπάθεια - από την άποψη σου - να νικήσεις (and to leave no stones unturned).
Winning is the ultimate prize - and justifies


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ο αγώνας είναι κάτι ευγενές και σοβαρό.



Σωστά. Άλλωστε είναι και τίτλος ευγενούς βιβλίου.


----------



## pontios (Mar 9, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Σωστά. Άλλωστε είναι και τίτλος ευγενούς βιβλίου.



Mein Kampf, I take it?


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Σωστά. Άλλωστε είναι και τίτλος ευγενούς βιβλίου.



O καθένας έχει τους συνειρμούς που ταιριάζουν στις πεποιθήσεις του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2017)

pontios said:


> Mein Kampf, I take it?




Ακριβώς. Δείχνει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ότι ο αγώνας σαν λέξη δεν έχει πρόσημο. Σημαίνει απλώς την ακάματη προσπάθεια.


----------



## cougr (Mar 10, 2017)

Aston - Game of Thrones. Enjoy!


----------

